# Mechanical PE-HVAC Books for Sell



## kvarshne (Jul 17, 2013)

I recently passed PE-HVAC and have the following books to sell.

1. NCEES practice test New ($30)

2. NCEES old practice test (Depth session only) [$40]

3. 6 mins solution (All three) ($130)

4. Lindeberg practice exam ($30)

5. FULL HVAC with morning practice exam (another one) ($15)

6. All 4 ASHRAE handbooks (Fairly new). 2006, 2009,2011,2012 [2006 does not have CD all other have]- $350

7. Absorption chillers and heat pumps-by Herold, Radermacher, and Klein [new]-($35)

Free shipping if purchasing all.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm interested in the three 6MS books.


----------



## kvarshne (Jul 19, 2013)

Thats fine. Could you send me an email and your shipping address at [email protected] We can go from there.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 21, 2013)

If someone else doesn't want them first, I'll buy them in about two weeks.


----------



## kvarshne (Sep 17, 2013)

Good luck to all


----------

